# myakka ride with the guys....



## lilbigtonka

sry for some reason my phone took the vids sideways and i dont think i can rotate them in photobucket...if i can let me know how.....sry about the noise to windy and everyone loud exhaust with cell phone camcorders suck lol.......












myakka mudd flats :: VIDEO0039.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


myakka mudd flats :: VIDEO0040.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket

myakka mudd flats :: VIDEO0042.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


myakka mudd flats :: VIDEO0041.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


myakka mudd flats :: VIDEO0043.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


----------



## linkage

:arms:


----------



## eagleeye76

Nice vids just had to hold the screen on its side for optimum viewing lmao


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea I got it figured out now so next time will be much better lol and boy was that thick stuff outlaws backs monsters terms didn't have nothing for it....


----------



## Brute_Brian

NICE! My first stuck with the Brute on video. Thanks!


----------



## linkage

Good job Brian!! was nice meeting you..

Good group breakfast at cracker barrel, then the group stayed together for once and we even picked up a couple rhinos along the way. Besides being so dry and them closing off the best part of the trails it was a good time. 

I Should be able to get the other pictures and videos up soon.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Well the good Vid of Joe getting stuck we don't have due to dion not having his memory card in his go pro good job primetime


----------



## jrpro130

Looks good! Like some nasty stuff too...can't wait to check that place out.

Did anyone break?


----------



## linkage

Ricky I thought you went here when big mat went. Radiator fan broke on one at end of the day.


----------



## Offroadin89

looks like yall had fun!! wish i could of gone! ricky we went there when denny had his lime brute with the rilla lift


----------



## HAWK

Nice vids thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Matt you could have came we had a great time prolly more fun at breakfast picking on Joe and Corey then at myakka lol


----------



## jrpro130

Sorry, had a few beers already...it's sunday lol. I was thinking of northport!

My bike will be back to stock whenever the parts come so I'm ready to go!


----------



## primetime1267

Sorry guys, when I tried to play the vids, I was like... WTF!!!! Oooops LOL
And I thought I had some excellent shots too.

I had a great time hanging out with everyone. Next ride, let's go hit NP if we get some rain some time this year.

How is Joe's leg doing after the Radiator bursting??


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## linkage




----------



## backwoodsboy70

Looks like yall had fun ! Thats sum nasty poop mud lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

**** whos that stud on the back of the canam hookin up to da brute


----------



## jrpro130

I prob woulda fell off the way denny blips the throttle!


----------



## linkage

Thats right!!! But Ricky you couldnt of made it out there anyways with your luck breaking,cause it was more than 200 feet from the truck.


----------



## lilbigtonka

ok i tried and tried holding this in but i cant help it bwahahahahaha :haha:.......sry ricky but you better have a good come back for that nuff said dont let denny talk bout your brute like that.....


----------



## linkage

Was directed more at his luck and lift than the brute itself, and he has cut enough on it himself so why not I jump in since I was mentioned in a "cracking manner" anyways.

:bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka

All in good trust me if anyone seems to have problems it is mine lol....seems like I'm wrenching on it hours before rides everytime lol


----------



## linkage

Brandon you did good that ride and I like them tires!! Only got stuck once trying to follow me right? lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

Def didn't get stuck just stopped moving I like to think and it def wasnt cuz the tires you know that I am just not closer to the clouds like you lol but I do believe everyone else kept getting stuck over and over cept me you and Joe....was funny looking out across there and every single person was stuck and Corey and the Honda all by themselves lol


----------



## jrpro130

linkage said:


> Thats right!!! But Ricky you couldnt of made it out there anyways with your luck breaking,cause it was more than 200 feet from the truck.


Don't gimme that much credit....only way I could make it out there is on the back of someone else's bike.

My brute version 3.0 should be done tuesday and I'll see how she does...


----------



## speedman

jrpro130 said:


> Don't gimme that much credit....only way I could make it out there is on the back of someone else's bike.
> 
> My brute version 3.0 should be done tuesday and I'll see how she does...


 

you should do good now since you dont have lift on, ima try to rebuild axles this weekend and try to ride next if it breaks then im taking lift off and putting stock on to be able to ride the 4th.


----------



## primetime1267

speedman said:


> you should do good now since you dont have lift on, ima try to rebuild axles this weekend and try to ride next if it breaks then im taking lift off and putting stock on to be able to ride the 4th.



I saw your Brute on craigslist, what gives?!?!


----------



## speedman

primetime1267 said:


> I saw your Brute on craigslist, what gives?!?!


 

seeing if anyone bites at it, had 1 kid prank call me haha amatures didnt even block there number 561-339-7074 if anyone wants to mess with them lol but like i said dion just to see if any bites, but im not gonna sell it lol


----------



## linkage

Anybody going to RYC for 4th july weekend?


----------



## linkage

speedman said:


> seeing if anyone bites at it, had 1 kid prank call me haha amatures didnt even block there number 561-339-7074 if anyone wants to mess with them lol but like i said dion just to see if any bites, but im not gonna sell it lol


 
You should post a ad on craigslist for some free gay porn and post that number. :flames:


----------



## speedman

linkage said:


> You should post a ad on craigslist for some free gay porn and post that number. :flames:


 


great idea linkage haha , ima goto ryc the 4th


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ryc the 4th I think I can manage lol only if we have the time we did at myakka


----------



## jrpro130

I'm in for the 4th!


----------



## Brute_Brian

Ima going if my parts come and I find a lil trailer......hell i might just put her back together with old parts just to ride.

Anybody rough camping or renting an RV or anything? 
Closest motel is 20+ miles away.....


----------



## lilbigtonka

What parts ya need Brian


----------



## Brute_Brian

Just dumb mostly cosmetic stuff - front bumper (bought a new one and having it gusseted to hell), CV boot that has a pin hole in it, some new plastic, brake lines, brake switch. Stuff im a lil anal about...


----------



## lilbigtonka

What color plastics you going with


----------



## Brute_Brian

Not sure yet...I sold my poo poo green plastics and am TRYING to sell the Hunter Green plastics.....$100 to anyone who wants them - kind of beat up and missing the gauge cluster cover. If they dont sell, ill use them for a while.


----------



## Brute_Brian

I REALLY want the team green plastics, but Ricky would prob shoot me


----------



## primetime1267

Just go get 'em painted!!


----------



## linkage

ricky wont mind, there were two team greens in the group before someone jumped off the brute ship..

Have them painted a odd color to be different then the other brutes.


----------



## lilbigtonka

dont paint em, they will chip i dont care how much felx additive you put in the paint.....unless you ride like a princess.....get team green just stay away from black....black is stupid and shows scratches like crazy :rockn:


----------



## mudslinger4

Nice pictures, Whens the next event out there, cant find there web site.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i believe it is first week in august 5th 6th and 7th.....


----------



## linkage

http://www.myakkamuddflats.com/

https://www.facebook.com/mobileprotection#!/pages/Myakka-Mudd-Flats/134265656602417


----------

